# GT: Knicks vs. Celtics (3/23)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Wed Mar 23, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Gary Payton/Tony Allen/Paul Pierce/Antoine Walker/Raef LaFrentz

Notes: Kurt Thomas is day-to-day.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well you guys are favored tomorrow...

uCash BBB.net vBookie... 

Best of luck.

-Petey


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Petey said:


> Well you guys are favored tomorrow...
> 
> uCash BBB.net vBookie...
> 
> ...


I guess people are jumping on the Knicks bandwagon...or getting off the Celtics'...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/41564.htm

Kurt Thomas is still listed as day-to-day and may not play in this game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man the celtics have really improved. i dont see the knicks winning today. we couldnt even beat boston without Walker (they blew us out actually) so why would we now.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I have been burned betting against the knicks in the past but will do so again today here hoping to actually lose my points. my idea is that either way i will win, either by the knicks beating boston and me being overjoyed or by me making money here.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

okay babyblueslugga was right, i apologize. Jamal once agains does the off the backboard dunk in traffic. he has added it to his arsenal of moves....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I was at the Raptors game and during half time I was walking around and they were showing live feeds for some of the other games, and luckily I watched that whole play develop where Crawford had that nice off the backboard dunk.
That was sick.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> okay babyblueslugga was right, i apologize. Jamal once agains does the off the backboard dunk in traffic. he has added it to his arsenal of moves....


Haha, has he really?

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Highlight reel dunks by JC wit another off the glass to himself, ariza, taylor, rose, jerome williams with a real sweet drive and jam. what a beautiful all around game defensively and offensively. How could anyone hate on Isiah Thomas?? would you rather still watch weatherspoon, harrington, eisley, shandon, etc.??? This game was soooooooo fun to watch, this team is NOTHING like the boring and barely watcheable teams from the past two seasons. This team is only going o keep getting better and better with Isiah at the helm.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Can someone say PLAYOFFS?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Can someone say PLAYOFFS?


If the teams we are chasing keep winning like they did tonigt we will not make it. Pacers,sixers,bulls etc...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Very impressive win - the Knicks won all four quarters and had very balanced scoring by six players in double figures. You are gonna win a lot of guys when you shoot that well as a team, too. Very nice win over a hot Celtics team.

G-Force


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Very impressed with the Knicks performance last night. Defense, hustle, attitude, intensity...all hallmarks of the Knicks teams that I adored while growing up. I am however taking this win with a grain of salt because of the fact that the Knicks have been a quality team at home all season. The real test will come on this next roadtrip. If they can pick up games on the Sixers, Magic, and Nets during the trip then they deserve to make the playoffs. I don't know what has gotten into this team, but maybe Herb Williams should be given a full season to prove what he can do. 

Additionally, it appears that Isiah's deadline deals have had some impact. I was skeptical of the plan to run out as many undersized power fowards as possible, but Malik Rose's contribution has been obvious and Maurice Taylor has demonstrated that if given minutes he can be an effective force in the post and on the glass...


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

YEAH THEY BEAT THE CELTICS BADLY 

GO KNICKS KEEP IT UP :clap: :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't get it, the Knicks trade away Nazr and they start to play a lot better.
What gives?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Punctuate Evening With Rout 



> "Nobody's going to come in here and push us around," said Tim Thomas, whose first-quarter showdown with Paul Pierce drew a double-technical foul. "We all want to go out there and compete, but when you start coming out of your character, then it's another story."





> Jamal Crawford led the Knicks with 21 points, including a dunk set up by a pass to himself off the backboard. It was the second time in two weeks he has used the play, which he admitted could have drawn the ire of his opponent.


 TECHNICAL KNOCKOUT 



> Finally, the Knicks, who lost by 34 points to Boston in their home opener, had enough sand kicked in their faces. With Boston's Tony Allen on the free-throw line with 9:38 left in the first quarter, Celtic sixth man Ricky Davis yapped from the bench, repeatedly screaming at Jamal Crawford, "Garbage, you're garbage," and yelping, "It's going to be over early."
> 
> Stephon Marbury, standing alongside the lane, turned around and shouted back at Davis, "Sit your (butt) back down where it belongs on the bench" while Davis continued his harangue. The officials blew the whistle and called double technicals on Marbury and Davis.


Knicks show mean streak 



> The win, arguably the Knicks' most impressive victory of the season, improved their record to 29-37 heading into their four-game West Coast trip that begins tomorrow in Seattle. Crawford finished with 21 points while the Knicks bench and Thomas' tough-guy tactics were also huge factors.





> "Nobody is going to come in there and push us around," Thomas said. "The first layup they scored they started talking. Guys that shouldn't be opening their mouths were talking."


Ready for more 



> "Hopefully, we feel pretty good right now, because when we go on the road, we're going to have to be a lot better than we were at home," coach Herb Williams said.





> The Knicks led by as many as 20 in the second quarter; Boston got it down to single digits in the third quarter at 70-61. But Trevor Ariza's dunk, Crawford's three, Malik Rose's finger roll and Williams' layup in the quarter's final minute gave the Knicks a 17-point advantage heading into the fourth. The Celtics never got closer than 15 and trailed by as many as 26.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats on the win guys....you deserved it...we played DISGUSTINGLY TERRIBLE.....hopefully we start a new win streak on Friday. You guys kicked our butts fair and square.

We still won the series for the year 3-1 though :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't get it, the Knicks trade away Nazr and they start to play a lot better.
> What gives?


Well if you noticed the knicks D has been alot better. And Nazr was one of the worst defenders on the team. horrible rotations, and hes not a shotblocker at all. thats why he earned the nickname "freeway" from the beloved Rashidi


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

penny,i dont get it either....I guess KT is a much beter help defender than Naz,but he hasn even played the last 2 games....

sweetney,rose and tt?????:clap:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think rose has made a huge difference, especially as a starter. not only that, but the knicks effort on defense in general has improved tremendously, from every position. dont forget Trevor Ariza getting more burn cause penny went on the IL. I think kurt and rose should start. sweetney is not earning his minutes, we shouldnt pamper him and let him be a lard ***.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Congrats on the win guys...
You guys showed us that you're not a walk in the park last night.
The ref's were horrible for both teams throughout the game.

All in all.. Great win for you guys.. Spanked us.

PdP


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> I think kurt and rose should start. sweetney is not earning his minutes, we shouldnt pamper him and let him be a lard ***.


it really bugs me that sweets doesnt conditin more..this summer,he better take it seriously and get his fat *** in shape....hes too young to be that fat


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Herb Williams should be given a chance for a full season because he has gotten the Knicks to play with some defensive intensity. I wouldn't mind a KT/Rose/Ariza starting frontline with Sweetney having to prove that he deserves to be the first big man off the bench. Even though the Knicks are making a run at the playoffs the team needs to determine if Ariza and Sweetney can be long-term contributors. 

This post is somewhat fragmented, but the elements I mentioned are essential aspects of current and future Knicks teams.


----------

